# Best supplements for Bulking?



## Biggzy (Sep 18, 2007)

What supplements do you guys take when you're bulking?

I just started trying to bulk like 2 weeks ago, but I was thinking of adding some supplements to my diet.

What works best for you guys? Creatine? NOxplode? etc.

I'm sure alot of people on here take Creatine. Which kind do you take? When and how much? Do you notice any positive gains? 

I'm really new to the whole supplement thing so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Right now I'm just taking a multivitamin in the morning, along with an Amino Acid, Flax seed oil, fish oil, and some L-Glutamine after workouts. 

Thanks.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

might be time for a search. this has all been covered before

by the way. everyone here uses ironmaglabs CEE for creatine and we all love it.

ok thats a joke, but seriously i use it and like it


----------



## Du (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep it simple - lots of clean food.


----------



## nni (Sep 19, 2007)

creatine is more important than the aminos and glutamine. take your time to research. go get yourself a tub of creatine monohydrate and take 5 grams pre workout and 2 grams post workout. forget about no-xplode.


----------



## Biggzy (Sep 19, 2007)

nni said:


> creatine is more important than the aminos and glutamine. take your time to research. go get yourself a tub of creatine monohydrate and take 5 grams pre workout and 2 grams post workout. forget about no-xplode.



Why Mono? Just curious.

What about CEE? How is it compared to Mono?


----------



## nni (Sep 19, 2007)

you should start with mono. cee is better for avoid bloating, but not everyone has bloat on mono.


----------



## Du (Sep 19, 2007)

Biggzy said:


> Why Mono? Just curious.



its cheaper


----------

